# Duke - being a good boy



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Duke is FINALLY at home with us at our new house, and tonight I took some photo's of him being a very well behaved boy.

As I've mentioned before, Duke is primarily an outside dog (a concept that I know is foreign to some people in the US, but common here in Aus lol), as in he sleeps outside and is outside when we are at work/not home etc (note: our weather where I live barely fluctuates all year, aside from a bit of rain in winter and some pretty hot days in summer, nothing ever really changes, so it's perfectly fine for him to be outside at night :thumb: promise I'm not a neglectful mother hehe). He loves it, he has heaps of space and can't destory our belongings inside haha, but we play with him in the afternoon and bring him in at night after dinner while we watch TV or a movie. He's been at my mum's while we've been waiting for our gates/fencing to be completed, which it FINALLY was the other day, and tonight was his first night inside at the new house (gosh I wish I got video of him slipping on the timber laminate flooring hahaha he slid inside, as opposed to walked, it was like he was running on ice or something haha)

Anyway, here are a few shots I snapped of him being a good boy and sitting on his blanket  he was calmer and more obedient than he ever was at the old house, and I'm wondering if that's the raw diet taking the "A.D.D" out of him haha. He didn't even try to lick Nala, which is uncommon for him (it was evident he was using all his willpower not to, as she was sitting on the coffee table staring down at him, but he was very good :smile





























ps. jon, if you read this, i took these with the 35mm 1.8 nikon lens, i splashed out and bought it last week, you should definitely get one! these shots were taken under very dim lighting with no flash and 1/50 shutter speed, not bad!! very good lens for close ups, especially in dim light. i'm yet to try it out for landscapes and what not, but have been told it is very good for that also


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Handsome and Happy!!!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Handsome and Happy!!!!


Well thank you! :biggrin: though he doesn't look as happy in photos coz he loses his "smile" when he concentrates on the thing in mumma's hands making clicking noises haha


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, he's one good looking boy. He's got amazing eyes. Sounds like he's on his best behaviour, probably scared he's going to be sent back to your Mum's place if he's naughty!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha yes I definitely agree, he's thinking "I want to stay here, gotta be good, gotta be good" haha. And a friend commented on the weekend about his "warewolf" eyes, I do love his eyes, they're such a cool colour


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It must be nice to have the family all back together again!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful boy! I love his eyes too.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> It must be nice to have the family all back together again!


oh you have no idea, it's so good! plus I can go straight home from work now (was going from work, to mum's house to play with duke, then home, getting home once it's dark and after the hubby who works very long hours and goes to bed very early). So much nicer going straight home, playing with my babies and getting dinner on before the hubby is home :biggrin:



jenv101 said:


> Beautiful boy! I love his eyes too.


well thank you :thumb:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hooray, finally got one of "happy" duke!! :biggrin: (well, happy-ish, still isn't full happy duke face, but best i'll probably ever get on camera haha)


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Such a handsome fella and a happy face:smile:


----------

